# Zero motivation to live (feel dead inside)



## DBR (Mar 22, 2012)

Nowadays i feel so.. Blargh. Like not motivated to work, or do anything at all. Even fun mindless thing like playing video game is just to pass the time.

Maybe it has something to do with my personality? I was born ENTJ (real pushover, back then) but then shit happened and i tried to be invinsible (shifting to INTP) then i get more relaxed and shifted to ENTP with traces of INTP and ENTJ.

How to get motivation back!? You know, the fire inside that moves you. Nothing interest me anymore


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you encountered any failure/defeat lately? When I'm having a run of bad luck, I tend to wonder whether there's even a point to trying anymore.


----------



## DBR (Mar 22, 2012)

Mm no. I feel more like trying to keep up with the treadmill when i've lost interest to keep running.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Your thanatos is overpowering your libido...Find a psychologist to tip the scale


----------



## DBR (Mar 22, 2012)

Ugh i think the entj/entp side of me wouldn't listen to that psychologist...


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Go out for a nice walk. Forget anything to do with MBTI. Write a list of things that inspire you, things that make that internal flame go off.


----------



## Sanityhatesme (Apr 12, 2011)

DBR said:


> Nowadays i feel so.. Blargh. Like not motivated to work, or do anything at all. Even fun mindless thing like playing video game is just to pass the time.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with my personality? I was born ENTJ (real pushover, back then) but then shit happened and i tried to be invinsible (shifting to INTP) then i get more relaxed and shifted to ENTP with traces of INTP and ENTJ.
> 
> How to get motivation back!? You know, the fire inside that moves you. Nothing interest me anymore


First of all, I want to verbally thank you. This is the first time I have really gotten online in months. And the first post I see is this. If I believed in a higher power, I would have said your post was a godsend.

Now. To the problem. This is EXACTLY how I've been feeling since the summer months began last year. I don't think it has anything to do with your personality type. I am an INFP and have been my whole life. I am certain that this apathy I am experiencing is psychological in nature. Just recently I had a mental break where reality split.

DBR, I wish I had more to say than you are not alone. A psychiatrist or therapist might help, but sometimes they do not get to the root of the problem. I have just one question to ask. Is there someone (it doesn't matter who) that you love dearly and can talk to? I know it's an odd sounding question. But in my experience if there is someone who loves you that alone could perhaps shake the apathy or displacement you are feeling.


----------



## DBR (Mar 22, 2012)

@Sanityhatesme well glad you find this thread then^^ here hold my hands^^

After thinking about it maybe this blaargh feeling is because my life's getting stagnant. I need to find new challenges, or make one myself.

What do you mean your reality split0_0?


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Between other things you should do:

Go out for a walk and enjoy the scenery. Have a chat with an old lady in the park. Once you FEEL good, you'll be on your way to finding what needs to be done with this world - how to turn it into a better place. Volunteer work perhaps?


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you depressed? I would recommend you reconsider the therapist angle, your ENFJness wouldn't have to listen to him or her. In fact, just they opposite. He/she will listen to YOU. Plus, he/she might be able to figure out of it is depression and if so help you decide if perhaps some medication (temporarily) might be useful.

Have your sleeping habits changed? Appetite? Libido? Those can be physical symptoms of depression. (Pardon me if I am being condescending, I don't mean to be. I've battled bouts with the black dog all my life and one of the worst parts of it is that just when you need to rally to get some help is exactly at the time when it feels pointless.)


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

I feel the same way. Sometimes I just stay in bed all day. You should try jumping into a really cold shower, it might help.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

You just need to party like a rock star for a little while. 
free rent pokerstar rockstar more female only


----------



## Sanityhatesme (Apr 12, 2011)

DBR said:


> @Sanityhatesme well glad you find this thread then^^ here hold my hands^^
> 
> After thinking about it maybe this blaargh feeling is because my life's getting stagnant. I need to find new challenges, or make one myself.
> 
> What do you mean your reality split0_0?


Find something that motivates you. Put all your attention on it. It could be work, school, a video game, creating a video game, a book, anything really. As long as you feel strongly about it and can focus on it. I've found that focusing on one thing that you enjoy helps to clear life up a little bit.

Haha, well, ya see... about that. Reality just... disintegrated a little bit. Lol. Happens to us all at one time or another... Or at least I hope.


----------



## Lost in Oblivion (May 27, 2011)

@DBR
It sounds like you need something that constantly engages you. The problem is, what may be engaging at first discontinues to be engaging after a while. If this is the case, you should ask yourself, will following through with this give me a beneficial or positive end result? Is there any way to make this more engaging and stimulating for me? (the root question: what do I _want_, and _how_ can I get it?)

Sit down and think about things. That's very vague, but really, pay attention - you should be looking out for what excites you when you stumble across it in your thoughts. Don't distract yourself with trivial things during this, but look deep and see what you truly, at your core, _want_. Not what interests you. What you _want_.

Once you've found it, go out there and get it.


----------



## DBR (Mar 22, 2012)

@TragicallyHip uh yeah i'm usually like this when i feel kinda stuck. Hopefully this will pass on its own like usual but i hope i can find more permanent solution.

@Sanityhatesme that's the problem in the first place. Nothing motivates me. I never felt so strongly about anything. Even in my art (i paint) when every other artist sounds very passionate about their art i'm just like, meh it's fine.


----------



## DBR (Mar 22, 2012)

@Lost in Oblivion 
Yes, it's been my problem for a very long time. Even things that i thought was really important and will last with me until i die, after a while lost its appeal. I don't even know how long i'll be hanging around this perC forum.

I don't know what i want  If i have to answer right now i'll say to be awfully rich and live a happy and lazy life. But it doesn't really motivate me and even then i don't know how long i'll be wanting that.


----------



## Lost in Oblivion (May 27, 2011)

DBR said:


> @Lost in Oblivion
> Yes, it's been my problem for a very long time. Even things that i thought was really important and will last with me until i die, after a while lost its appeal. I don't even know how long i'll be hanging around this perC forum.
> 
> I don't know what i want  If i have to answer right now i'll say to be awfully rich and live a happy and lazy life. But it doesn't really motivate me and even then i don't know how long i'll be wanting that.


I don't expect you to know what you want right now. But, I expect you're not looking deep enough. I'm asking you to look at raw motivations, not more surface motivations. Like, my main drive in life is to be successful and to make a difference, while having fun at that. That's my motivation: it's nothing specific, but it's enough to work off of, and not too linear. And that's what I'm trying to ask you: what _really_ motivates you deep down?

I suggest you look into Enneagram, take some tests and read into it. I think it would be helpful, since it looks into core motivations of people. Here are some tests to start with:
Enneagram Tests
I recommend starting with QUEST, however. It will give you three types to work off of. Hope this helps somehow.


----------



## Sanityhatesme (Apr 12, 2011)

DBR said:


> @TragicallyHip uh yeah i'm usually like this when i feel kinda stuck. Hopefully this will pass on its own like usual but i hope i can find more permanent solution.
> 
> @Sanityhatesme that's the problem in the first place. Nothing motivates me. I never felt so strongly about anything. Even in my art (i paint) when every other artist sounds very passionate about their art i'm just like, meh it's fine.


I understand that. I write. I love writing. But its been a long time since I was passionate about any one thing I've written. You have to try though. Maybe its not painting, maybe its something else.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

DBR said:


> Nowadays i feel so.. Blargh. Like not motivated to work, or do anything at all. Even fun mindless thing like playing video game is just to pass the time.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with my personality? I was born ENTJ (real pushover, back then) but then shit happened and i tried to be invinsible (shifting to INTP) then i get more relaxed and shifted to ENTP with traces of INTP and ENTJ.
> 
> How to get motivation back!? You know, the fire inside that moves you. Nothing interest me anymore


End the depressive slump. Good luck =/


----------



## DBR (Mar 22, 2012)

@Lost in Oblivion

I've taken the test, and the result is tie-in 1 and 5. I'll try to draw a conclusion:

For type 1, I believe everyone in this world is born with a purpose, and that purpose is hinted to us by our passion. Problem is I don't have any "passion" - anything I feel strongly about. I don't feel the need to change the world or people - many times I found that it's a futile attempt. Even so I sometimes try to change it a bit. In my paintings, I try to insert my moral view, or I construct it in such a way to evoke others' emotion (I love when I found a painting that convey love, so I try to make them too). I know how to write something around my moral message too. 

The problem to me is I'm not passionate about writing or painting. (I never understand how other artists seem to be so passionate). I don't feel so strong about it. So I don't feel motivated to do it.

As for type 5, I never feel the need to become expert at anything. As long as it works, then it's fine for me (and I have problem with concentration). I do love collecting informations though. Knowledge is power. 

So... I still don't know what motivates me deep inside^_^; Like I said I never felt so strongly about doing anything in my life. For the time being maybe I'll just try to paint a bit more... Uh do you have other idea how to find that inner motivation?


----------



## Lost in Oblivion (May 27, 2011)

DBR said:


> So... I still don't know what motivates me deep inside^_^; Like I said I never felt so strongly about doing anything in my life. For the time being maybe I'll just try to paint a bit more... Uh do you have other idea how to find that inner motivation?


Well...I try to find things that give me a lot of satisfaction. If something gives me a lot of satisfaction, I want to pursue it more. I think perhaps if you dig deep enough in these satisfactions, you'll find the real things that motivate you. Like I love to teach people, to spread happiness, find flaws in the system...but _why_ do I love those things, I ask myself. Really, I think it boils down to how much I love turning things upside down, at the roots, I just love the feeling of giving things a good shake to change the game up. And so, from there, I have a lot of different career options I could take: anything that gives me the opportunity to shake things up, and spread happiness if I can, would be a viable career for me.

I personally think you may be onto something with the painting or writing business. You do mention that you like to put a sense of yourself into paintings - does this satisfy you? Perhaps it is not the actual action of making a painting or crafting a well-written piece of work that satisfies you, the creativity, but the ability to convey with what you wish to see implemented in the world. And perhaps you have felt that this has been a futile attempt because you see no results from your work.

I honestly think passions come from a very simple root; it can be hard to find sometimes, is all (that is where enneagram helped me). A friend of mine told me he greatly enjoys the physical experience of things (rock climbing, shooting guns, etc.) and challenges which help him make him a better, stronger person. And there, he's already found his passions. It's very unspecific and allows you to get moving. If you're looking to improve your knowledge base because that's satisfying, try pursuing that. If you enjoy implementing your vision of moral perfection into the world, find a viable outlet for that. I wouldn't try to delineate your passion down - I don't enjoy the actual aspect of writing music, for example (it's really tedious and aggravating at times), but I enjoy the feeling it gives me once I pour myself into it. Which is why one of my passions will always be music - the feeling of integrating myself into the music is so satisfying.

I hope that makes a bit of sense and helps. Any questions just ask.


----------



## vanilla_dream (Nov 2, 2011)

would you probably be dealing with depression? sounds like you're exhibiting one of its foremost symptoms, that is avolition.

edit: I suggest you see a psychologist if things are not getting better for you.


----------

